# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Alertan de una seta tóxica en Burgos similar a otras comestibles

## Jonasino

> La Paralepistopsis amoenolens, localizada en el área periurbana de la ciudad, afecta al sistema nervioso y no tiene un antídoto específico







> Burgos - viernes, 20 de noviembre de 2015
> 
> Que no cunda el pánico pero que impere la prudencia. Las setas de la especie Paralepistopsis amoenolens, con presencia en el área periurbana de Burgos y especialmente en el Cerro de San Miguel, tienen una morfología que puede confundir a los apasionados de la micología, dadas sus similitudes con la comestible Lepista flaccida o inversa  (seta de brezo o de embudo según zonas) y la Clitocybe gibba, sin valor culinario. Pero existe entre ellas una gran diferencia: las primeras poseen una carga tóxica que afecta al sistema nervioso, no hay un antídoto ni un tratamiento determinados y el síndrome puede durar días o meses.
> Con el fin de ayudar a los aficionados a las setas a identificar esta especie en expansión, las XVII Jornadas Micológicas Gatuña, organizadas por la Asociación que lleva el mismo nombre y el Colegio Oficial de Farmacéuticos de Burgos, mostrarán estos ejemplares y muchos otros en la sala de exposiciones del Teatro Principal durante este fin de semana.
> «La toxicidad que tiene es neurológica. Da dolor en las extremidades, en las manos y en los pies. Y es difícil determinar que la causa es una intoxicación por hongos porque es muy poco conocida», explica Francisco Javier Carlón, miembro de Gatuña y autor junto a Ignacio Arroyo de un artículo referente a este tema publicado en el boletín micológico de la Federación de Asociaciones Micológicas de Castilla y León (Famcal), una revista «de prestigio internacional» en la materia, indica Carlón.
> El experto aconseja a los aficionados que tengan claro qué cogen y con qué pueden confundirlo. En este caso, el factor determinante para identificar la especie es a través del olor, aunque Carlón subraya que «no todo el mundo está entrenado» para ello. «La mayor parte de la gente, cuando le das a oler una seta, si no está entrenado, huele a tierra y a musgo. Es muy difícil distinguirla de sus parecidas», concluye.
> La especie está en fase de fructificación, y de las primeras referencias de su hallazgo, en Marruecos a finales del siglo XIX, se ha pasado a localizarla en Europa. La primera cita en España tuvo lugar en Guadalajara y La Rioja, hecho que ayudó a su identificación en Burgos en 1993. Carlón achaca esta movilidad al cambio climático y considera que «las especies que vienen del sur cada vez van invadiendo más las latitudes norte».


Fuente: http://www.diariodeburgos.es/noticia...as/comestibles

----------

Azuer (20-nov-2015),frfmfrfm (20-nov-2015),perdiguera (20-nov-2015)

----------


## Azuer

¡¡¡Anda que la foto que han ido a poner!!! como para identificarla en el campo...
Si queréis haceros una idea de cómo es la seta, más ajustada a la realidad, mejor que busquéis otras fotos en internet. La podéis buscar como _Paralepistopsis amoenolens_ o como _Clitocybe amoenolens_.


http://www.pharmanatur.com/Mycologie...nolens%203.jpg


http://www.pharmanatur.com/Mycologie...nolens%204.jpg


http://www.actafungorum.org/actaforu...e.php?id=46999


http://www.mibovalleroveto.it/wp-con...-G.Curti-2.jpg

----------

frfmfrfm (20-nov-2015),NoRegistrado (20-nov-2015),termopar (21-nov-2015)

----------

